# Sunday's Show and Tell...2/26/17



## jd56 (Feb 26, 2017)

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Got the badge for the 1928 Westfield (is still our guess) frame I picked up last week.
Turns out to be a Va. local retailer badge. Richmond Va.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Willy (Feb 26, 2017)

Got a good deal on eBay for this Higgins. I honestly didn't expect my offer to be accepted.



Picked this one up locally from a fellow Minneapolis club member. Thanks again Bob if you see this. My son loves it. Last night we added a NOS headlight that I found while picking a few weeks ago.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2017)

I need a drop stand !.............


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 26, 2017)

Picked up my first Schwinn this week. Went over to Dave (Tinker) place to fix a bent fork and ended up leaving with this sweet Liberty badged DX. Thanks again Dave. 

Frank









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 26, 2017)

Not buying bikes right now because we are moving (somewhere) in the next few months.  But can't stop buying these babies!


----------



## petritl (Feb 26, 2017)

A set of vintage Phil Wood hubs laced into Mavic wheels and speed freewheel, the spokes are tied and soldiered













Brooks Swallow Saddle,Campagnolo Nouvo Record 25.8  seatpost , a pair of Campagnolo Record hubs laced into 27" polished Mavic red label wheels using. A three leading / three trailing pattern.

This week I my Ron Kiefel (7-Eleven cycle team member) at his bike shop in Colorado while out there with work, he signed my 1986 7-Eleven frameset.


----------



## Kstone (Feb 26, 2017)

I lost my grandma and we had a Celebration of Life for her yesterday. She was nearly 94 and a spitfire her whole life. I drove home 9 hours into the night and made it to say goodbye. The morning I got the call I guess all she did was open her eyes once or twice. I thought she'd be gone by the time I made it to her, but she came to and was talking and playing with my hair. I was so fortunate... 

I ended up being given some of her lapidary necklaces she made. 

Here's to you Alice. I'm sure you're somewhere else taking people's breath away and being a badass woman.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 26, 2017)

Not a bike..Been kinda dry lately..
BUT,my wife finally decided to get a vintage camper instead of the modern stuff thats boring..
We SCORED this 1961 Shasta and got it home yesterday  uncleaned and untouched for years..


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 26, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I lost my grandma and we had a Celebration of Life for her yesterday. She was nearly 94 and a spitfire her whole life. I drove home 9 hours into the night and made it to say goodbye. The morning I got the call I guess all she did was open her eyes once or twice. I thought she'd be gone by the time I made it to her, but she came to and was talking and playing with my hair. I was so fortunate...
> 
> I ended up being given some of her lapidary necklaces she made.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss. Sounds like She got the most out of life.That picture of Her on the Honda is priceless,I can just picture my Mom doing that,She was a spitfire too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 26, 2017)

Got this a couple days ago, had to have it!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 26, 2017)

One with ears too.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikiba (Feb 26, 2017)

A few weeks of junk piled up. Also been on a postcard tear recently.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 26, 2017)

This weeks medicine for my Delta Disease


----------



## tech549 (Feb 26, 2017)

was a busy month seems like I was packing bikes all month,so had to use up some of my assets to purchase this bike with the help of robertriley.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 26, 2017)

I got my Shelby Flying Cloud this last week so I tinkered around with her, and added a nuckle gooseneck, Bevin egg bell, and a layback seat post for extra leg room. I do it to all my bikes. Now if I can only find the elusive biscuit light for it,


----------



## Dave K (Feb 26, 2017)

Only thing I found this week was nice original red paint under the green OD on my front load light.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 26, 2017)

Found 8 coke bottle openers in the box and a texaco oil can


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2017)

I was able to talk @rodeo1988 into selling me his fat torpedo light to finish my Rollfast.  After some paint and a decal from Scott, it's now finished.....almost.  I still need a lens for the light.



 

 

 .


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2017)

I know, this won't be too exciting to most of you, but I feel like I just won the fricken lottery.
I searched the World over for a set of tires that would fit the 1918 Harley Davidsons metal clincher rim.
Thanks to a very good friend, I was turned on to a source in Germany for these tires that are made in the Czech Republic.
Eureka! 
They fit like a glove!


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I was able to talk @rodeo1988 into selling me his fat torpedo light to finish my Rollfast.  After some paint and a decal from Scott, it's now finished.....almost.  I still need a lens for the light.
> 
> View attachment 427713 View attachment 427714 View attachment 427715 .



Looks great on the Rollfast:eek:


----------



## squirreldh (Feb 26, 2017)

Picked up this Raleigh Sprite that was converted into a 20 speed... looks rough but may be able to get it riding again.






Thread:
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/102392/


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2017)

I almost forgot.  Steve and I did some trading and I ended up with his Deans tires.  Now I can finally ride my Thor hub bike down the street.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Not a bike..Been kinda dry lately..
> BUT,my wife finally decided to get a vintage camper instead of the modern stuff thats boring..
> We SCORED this 1961 Shasta and got it home yesterday  uncleaned and untouched for years..View attachment 427649 View attachment 427650



SWEET !!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I almost forgot.  Steve and I did some trading and I ended up with his Deans tires.  Now I can finally ride my Thor hub bike down the street.
> View attachment 427722 View attachment 427723 View attachment 427724 View attachment 427725 View attachment 427726



Really nice!


----------



## 4scuda (Feb 26, 2017)

Picked up this long tank Dayton along with the whizzer and the Firestone girls bike. I got the blue long tank a couple weeks ago from another caber via ebay


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice little trade with Jesse this week while he was in town. Camp Fire Girls 24", my first Iver!


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 26, 2017)

Picked up and NOS Daimond skip tooth chain in the box as well as an NOS Delta horn button and a few letters.

I only needed the letter "E" but I had to get the lot. Anyone have the letter "A" to trade or sell???

Must not forget, special thanks to Robertriley for the lead on the horn button.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 26, 2017)

I got this killer original blue paint prewar rack, and this cool motorbike.


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 26, 2017)

Got this Delta Hornlite for my Viking.  I just need to take off the handlebar mount and install my fender mount.  
Also got tires for my '40 American Flyer


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 26, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I lost my grandma and we had a Celebration of Life for her yesterday. She was nearly 94 and a spitfire her whole life. I drove home 9 hours into the night and made it to say goodbye. The morning I got the call I guess all she did was open her eyes once or twice. I thought she'd be gone by the time I made it to her, but she came to and was talking and playing with my hair. I was so fortunate...
> 
> I ended up being given some of her lapidary necklaces she made.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss,she seemed to have been really cool  and lived a very happy life


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 26, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Not a bike..Been kinda dry lately..
> BUT,my wife finally decided to get a vintage camper instead of the modern stuff thats boring..
> We SCORED this 1961 Shasta and got it home yesterday  uncleaned and untouched for years..View attachment 427649 View attachment 427650



Perfect size,nice find


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 26, 2017)

Ended up scoring this ladies 40/41 bent tube Elgin this afternoon as well. Has the Stewart Warner floating front hub. Sweet ladies bike.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Feb 26, 2017)

I scored this custom made bicycle rack for my Jeep!  A good friend of mine had this brilliant idea and put this together for me. He even painted it to make sure it matched! Such a wonderful surprise. Look at those welds, man! It's way better than any bicycle rack that I've seen out there.  So excited to be able to participate in rides.  I'm one blessed woman!


----------



## stoney (Feb 26, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I scored this custom made bicycle rack for my Jeep!  A good friend of mine had this brilliant idea and put this together for me. He even painted it to make sure it matched! Such a wonderful surprise. Look at those welds, man! It's way better than any bicycle rack that I've seen out there.  So excited to be able to participate in rides.  I'm one blessed woman!
> 
> 
> View attachment 427913 View attachment 427914 View attachment 427915




Nice neat little compact package.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Feb 26, 2017)

Anybody know what these are. They look like stamps but I have no idea what they could be for. Any info you guys can offer. They are cool 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Willy (Feb 26, 2017)

sickdogsDX said:


> Anybody know what these are. They look like stamps but I have no idea what they could be for. Any info you guys can offer. They are cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My guess is they are for lithography. A form of printing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 26, 2017)

sickdogsDX said:


> Anybody know what these are. They look like stamps but I have no idea what they could be for. Any info you guys can offer. They are cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are stamps for the boxes those lights were packaged in. I have one for Unisco and  I tried it out. It worked great. Barry


----------



## TheDXjedi (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the great info guys[emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 26, 2017)

fboggs1986 said:


> Picked up my first Schwinn this week. Went over to Dave (Tinker) place to fix a bent fork and ended up leaving with this sweet Liberty badged DX. Thanks again Dave.
> 
> Frank
> 
> ...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 26, 2017)

sickdogsDX said:


> Anybody know what these are. They look like stamps but I have no idea what they could be for. Any info you guys can offer. They are cool
> they are DELTA print blocks used in the advertising in magazines and catalogs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2017)

I got a 1942 New World girls bike




I got a junior stingray



I rearview mirror and a couple other little things. 
Great time at veterans Stadium swap meet
I didn't post last week but I picked up this old alcohol bottle with the label still intact, the cork broke off in the top and a tiny bit of alcohol in the bottom...
And the Lincoln badge pinned next to it.



Both of them last week


----------



## John zachow (Feb 26, 2017)

Scored a prewar AMC flash serial dates it 1936 I think. Someone borrowed the badge before I picked it up from the estate sale today. Looking for badge and head lamp let me know if you can assist. Thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 26, 2017)

sickdogsDX said:


> Anybody know what these are. They look like stamps but I have no idea what they could be for. Any info you guys can offer. They are cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Deltadisease


----------



## stoney (Feb 26, 2017)

sickdogsDX said:


> Anybody know what these are. They look like stamps but I have no idea what they could be for. Any info you guys can offer. They are cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Printing blocks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I got a 1942 New World girls bike
> View attachment 428003
> I got a junior stingray
> View attachment 428004
> ...





Wrong bathroom!


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 26, 2017)

tech549 said:


> was a busy month seems like I was packing bikes all month,so had to use up some of my assets to purchase this bike with the help of robertriley.
> 
> View attachment 427675



Looks great, maybe we can swindle the blue one out of him and bring it back to the East Coast


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 26, 2017)

Just got a couple of lights.......


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Wrong bathroom!
> View attachment 428076



It identifies as male.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Looks great, maybe we can swindle the blue one out of him and bring it back to the East Coast



Well, the blue one was a Midwest bike if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 26, 2017)

sickdogsDX said:


> Anybody know what these are. They look like stamps but I have no idea what they could be for. Any info you guys can offer. They are cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DELTA print blocks, here is a full page ad. print block . one of about 300 blocks i have and probably my favorite


----------



## partsguy (Feb 27, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Willy (Feb 27, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> It identifies as male.




It needs a TRM conversion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks to O.B.G., I have this shiny new toy with boxes and dealer paperwork.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 27, 2017)

And the hardest piece to get is the cool price list that came with the display from the DELTA manufacture


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2017)

Not mine but a friend just picked it up to flip it.  I'm not a Schwinn fan but would love to have it


----------



## bikiba (Feb 27, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> It identifies as male.



LOL ... I was ABOUT to write that!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Not mine but a friend just picked it up to flip it.  I'm not a Schwinn fan but would love to have it



Then why don't you get it?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222423897774


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Then why don't you get it?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222423897774?rmvSB=true



I would have bought it for what he paid for it but I would never pay $2,000 for something with Schwinn on it....lol.  well, there might be a bike or two but nothing to hang on the wall


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I would have bought it for what he paid for it but I would never pay $2,000 for something with Schwinn on it....lol.  well, there might be a bike or two but nothing to hang on the wall



How 'bout $15k?


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 27, 2017)

Yep, backside of the display page...


----------



## spoker (Feb 27, 2017)

have a neon lightening co. make a schwinn name for ya!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2017)

No cool bike stuff,Bought a few new HotWheels,New but cool to me anyway.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 28, 2017)

It was a good estate sale weekend...had a body buzz going a couple of days digging through a lot of quality early stuff, and too much to picture it all.
Purchased a first day cover collection of about 350 stamped envelopes in rice paper sleeves from 1939 to 1959.
A huge 5 ft long carved wooden resting Buddha with glass adornments of Burmese origin, mid-late 1800's.
Cool canvas and leather bag from WWI,,,anybody know anything about it?
Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 28, 2017)

Love that Buddha!!!


----------

